# Backpacking Tent



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

I am in the market to buy a new backpacking tent. I am looking for a 2 person tent and that I will be using on some week long/ 3 day trips. I have a few that I am looking at, but want to get some other opinions before I make my final decision. What would you recommend and why?


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

http://eastonmountainproducts.com/tent/tent-cat


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Check out REI. We got a sweet little 2-3 man tent that worked incredibly on a 3 day trip through Coyote Gulch down in Escalante. I am confident it would work perfectly for any 3 season trip anywhere in the state. If I remember right it is called the "Hoodoo" and cost around $200. Very lightweight too, especially if you have 2 people spilt up the components.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

I would look into Big Agnes. Go with a 3 man tent though you will love the extra room when your backpacking with 2 guys and all your gear.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. Have any of you used any of these tents? What are the good and bad things about them? I was looking at some marmot, Alps, Kelty and Sierra design tents in 2-3 man. I am interested in a tent that you can use the foot print and fly for a ultra light shelter in better weather.


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

I am looking at the lynx pass3 from Big Agnes its 6lbs and has high walls if you go to the site you can see what i mean by that. the Mesh starts higher and IMO i think that will keep the warmth in. As stated before I think 3 is just enough room for 2 men unless your on little people big world your not getting 3 in there. Great price for a 3 season tent. a 4 season would be nicer but a lot more money.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

MarkM have you used the easton tents before? How do the carbon fiber poles last. I am just afraid that they might break. I want my tent to last a long time. I have had the one I have right now for over 10 years. It is faded from the sun and has a few signs of wear and tear, but has been a good tent over all.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Carbon fiber is about as tough as it comes. Stronger than steel, lighter than aluminum. 

Go to a golf store, grab a graphite shaft out the used bin and do all that you can to break one of those things. Same can be said for arrow shafts. Carbon fiber has a specific tensile strength that us about 9 times stronger than that of titanium. Don't worry about them breaking.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Why don't more tent makers use carbon fiber pole? Is is just the fact that they cost so much money? Most of the tents I have been looking at have aluminum poles.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes, it is cost and availability. Carbon fiber is more expensive to produce especially since epoxy resin is needed. In the past few years there has been a major shortage of epoxy resin. The earthquake in Japan wiped out a major plant and Katrina did as well. The wind power industry has consumed a lions share of epoxy resin as well. It has come back down some but for a while there was not enough in the US to keep many PVC manufacturers going. For a while anything requiring resin went through the roof. Prices were being guaranteed for only a day at a time for while and that was if was available at all.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The tent I mentioned has a footprint and fly that can be used for ultralight situations. I went down and pulled it out after reading this thread the other day. It is the REI Hoodoo 3. They did make a two man version if I remember correctly.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

one hunting fool said:


> I am looking at the lynx pass3 from Big Agnes its 6lbs and has high walls if you go to the site you can see what i mean by that. the Mesh starts higher and IMO i think that will keep the warmth in. As stated before I think 3 is just enough room for 2 men unless your on little people big world your not getting 3 in there. Great price for a 3 season tent. a 4 season would be nicer but a lot more money.


Sorry, I'm late to this, but here's a suggestion. MSR Hoop - 2 person is built to hold two 25" mattresses comfortably. It also has two doors / vestibules, so you don't have to crawl over someone else to get out. You can also use the fly & footprint as an ultralight shelter. I think it weighs around 4-5 lbs with everything (tent, poles, fly, stakes, etc.). You shave over a pound off using it as an ultralight. It's a 3+ season tent and sells around $200-250.

I used it on a 5 day backpack hunt last year; however, the weather was so nice, I could have slept on a groundcloth and been comfortable. It worked great but wasn't tested by weather.


----------

